# José Ángel



## jalca

hello.

I'm looking for a good person that can help me. I need the translation in Hebrew for my name, Jose Angel. Thanks.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

יוסי מלאכי

A very Israeli name.


----------



## Mjolnir

You can also go with יוסף (_yosef_).

בעל-חלומות, why מלאכי and not מלאך?

Jalca, if you just want the Hebrew transcript:
חוזה אנחל.


----------



## Gadyc

Mjolnir said:


> You can also go with יוסף (_yosef_).
> 
> בעל-חלומות, why מלאכי and not מלאך?


 
Because מלאך is not a name in Hebrew.



> Jalca, if you just want the Hebrew transcript:
> חוזה אנחל.


 
חוזה אנג'ל  - G is not prononced ח


----------



## elroy

Gadyc said:


> חוזה אנג'ל - G is not prononced ח


 It is in Spanish.


----------



## Mjolnir

Gadyc said:


> Because מלאך is not a name in Hebrew.


 
It is (you can check 144). It's also the literal translation.



Gadyc said:


> חוזה אנג'ל  - G is not prononced ח



As elroy said, it is in Spanish.


----------



## Gadyc

Mjolnir said:


> It is (you can check 144). It's also the literal translation.
> 
> As elroy said, it is in Spanish.


 
OK, I found in 144. and found few. 

I knew about J. Ge/Gi is new for me.

Always learning. 

Thank you.


----------



## jalca

thanks to every one that answer to my post. but I a little confused, I need the real translation to the name Jose Angel, if Jose is not a name in hebrew and is Yosef, bring me the translation for the name en hebrew, yosef angel. thanks again.


----------



## Mjolnir

*יוסף מלאך*

José - Joseph - יוסף (pronounced _yosef_)
Ángel  - Angel - מלאך (pronounced _mal'aj_, j as in José)

יוסי (_yosi_) is an abbreviated form of יוסף (_yosef_).
מלאכי (mal'aji) is more common than מלאך (mal'aj) as a surname in Israel.

So you can also go with *יוסי מלאכי* as בעל-חלומות suggested.


----------

